# Beratung beim Kauf eines Pc im Mini Format



## KaSaEm (8. Februar 2015)

Moin.
habe mich mal bei euch angemeldet, da ich Hilfe bei einer zusammenstellung brauche. Es gibt so viele Teile und Zusammenstellungen im Netz das man den überblick verliert. 
Ich will von ner ps4 auf  PC umsteigen. Bezahlen für online zocken usw, kein bock mehr drauf. 
So, habe aber nicht all zu viel Platz zum Stellen. Daher müsste er so klein wie möglich sein aber trotzdem Leistung für aktuelle Games bieten. Dachte an einen kleinen Cube oder die größe eines Asus G20AJ. Habe auch schon welche gesehen die in Richtung eines Receivers gingen. 
Hatte mir gestern das asus g751 Notebook mit gtx980m angeguckt. Schlecht ist es ja nicht. Nur lohnt sich das? Da ich eh wenig Platz habe. Dachte auch an das msi gt72. Aber da finde ich das zB mit den Treibern für graka schlecht gelöst. Keine NVIDIA/Amt Treiber. Günstig sind die Ja nicht wirklich. 
Pc soll am uhd tv angeschlossen werden. Steht im Wohnzimmer. 
Dachte an den i7 4790 oder den Xeon. Soll auch lange genügend Leistung bieten. Bei der Grafikkarte hört es dann aber schon auf. Die 970 hat das speicher problem und die 980 P/L schlecht. R9 290x Verbrauch hoch. 
8gb ram sollten reichen. Werde zwar ab und an ein paar Videos bearbeiten müssen, aber das sollte doch gehen? 
Bluray laufwerk/Brenner ist aber Pflicht. 
Bei den restlichen Teilen verlier ich den Überblick was wie zusammen passt, da ich ja noch kein Gehäuse gefunden habe. 
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 
Ach, 1000€-1200€ +- habe ich so eingeplant. Maus und Tastatur habe ich auch keine. 
Windows 7 habe ich hier noch rumfliegen. 
Danke schon mal für eure hilfe


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Februar 2015)

Bei einem sehr kleinen PC musst du Abstriche bezüglich der Leistung machen, da da z.B. nur recht kleine GraKas reinpassen. Ich wollte mir auch mal einen kleinen Cube hier zusammenstellen lassen, hat nicht wirklich funktioniert ^^
Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und einer hier hat eine zündende Idee.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

wer kauft auch schon eine 290X wenn es eine normale 290 auch tut
Ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch Gehäuse, bei der Lange GraKas rein passen, wie dieses hier:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...enom-M-Micro-ATX-Gehaeuse-schwarz::24323.html

oder alternativ:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...haeuse-RED-BLUE-GREEN-LED-schwarz::25122.html

da würde auch solche eine Karte reinpassen, wobei ich die jetzt nur wegen ihrer Länge herraus gesucht habe:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...eon-R9-290-Tri-X-OC-4096-MB-GDDR5::25758.html

wobei sich bei solch einem Konzept ein Xeon mit solch einem Kühler anbieten würde:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Alpenfoehn-Sella-CPU-Kuehler-92mm::15815.html

Und ansonsten, naja, BR Laufwerke sind immer noch Blödsinn:
1. ist guter Player Billiger als ein teures Laufwerk und eine teure Software
2. lassen sich viele BRs nicht am Rechner abspielen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2015)

Ich würde auch die AMD R9 290 nehmen. Die braucht zwar auch VERGLEICHSWEISE deutlich mehr Strom als die GTX 970, aber mal anders gefragt: wie lange spielst Du den pro Tag? Wenn es wirklich JEDEN Tag im Jahr z.B. 2 Stunden bei voller Last sind, dann hast du am Jahresende ca. 20 Euro Mehrkosten. 

Was aber ggf. etwas schwieriger wird: die R9 290(X) dürfen sehr heiß werden, bevor sie dann etwas runtertakten - in einem sehr kleinen Gehäuse werden die dann natürlich schneller heiß, weil es da enger zugeht und die Kühlung etwas schwieriger ist.


Aber zur Größe des PCs: Hast du keinen Tisch oder so was, wo das Gehäuse drunter stehen kann? Ein Mini-PC ist ja nun auch nicht VIEL kleiner als ein kleines "normales" Gehäuse. zudem ist die Frage: ist eher die Breite oder eher die Höhe das Problem? Oder die Tiefe? Wie viel Platz hättest du denn c.a. ?


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber zur Größe des PCs: Hast du keinen Tisch oder so was, wo das Gehäuse drunter stehen kann? Ein Mini-PC ist ja nun auch nicht VIEL kleiner als ein kleines "normales" Gehäuse. zudem ist die Frage: ist eher die Breite oder eher die Höhe das Problem? Oder die Tiefe? Wie viel Platz hättest du denn c.a. ?



nja, das wäre auch noch so der Punkt, einfach mal bei Caseking, die heißen nicht umsonst so, schauen, die haben ne schöne Übersicht von vielen Gehäusen, da einfach nach alternativen schauen
Auch wenn Qube und HTPC Gehäuse primär für das Wohnzimmer gedacht sind, bedeutet es ja nicht das man auch unbedingt so eines braucht


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, das wäre auch noch so der Punkt, einfach mal bei Caseking, die heißen nicht umsonst so, schauen, die haben ne schöne Übersicht von vielen Gehäusen, da einfach nach alternativen schauen
> Auch wenn Qube und HTPC Gehäuse primär für das Wohnzimmer gedacht sind, bedeutet es ja nicht das man auch unbedingt so eines braucht


Eben.  und ein "Hifi"-artiges Gehäuse nimmt ja zB mehr Standfläche ein, dafür halt weniger in der Höhe. Daher mal genau schauen, wo wie viel PLatz ist


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben.  und ein "Hifi"-artiges Gehäuse nimmt ja zB mehr Standfläche ein, dafür halt weniger in der Höhe. Daher mal genau schauen, wo wie viel PLatz ist



nja, das Problem bei den Flachen Dingern ist ja, das man maximal eine A10 APU einbauen kann, welche jetzt ja zwar gut sind, aber weit entfernt von Xeon und R9 290 ist


----------



## KaSaEm (9. Februar 2015)

Naja, pc sollte eG in einer Ecke der wohnwand stehen. Da aber da die Rückwand unten nur 1-2cm Luft hat, rechts und links komplett zu ist, dachte ich da würde es nicht gehen wegen der belüftung. Da hätte ich ca. 40/46/26 H/T/B Platz. Vorne ist halt auf. Nen Cube hätte ich aufs Lowboard gestellt, bevor die Holde gesehen hat wie die aussehen. Wird sich erledigt haben.Das HiFi ähnliche würde auf m Schrank stehen. Mehr Platz dafür hätte ich nicht. 
Bluray deswegen da ich einen recorder habe wo das bearbeiten der Aufnahmen Sch... Ist. Und da man Hd Aufnahmen nur auf bluray brennen kann. Oder halt von der cam die Hd Aufnahmen um das Ganze zu brennen. Zum Filme schauen wird es nicht benötigt. 
So oft zum zocken komm ich nun auch wieder nicht. 2-3 mal die Woche höchtens. Halt zwischendurch, so wie es passt.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

okay, dann bist du eine der wenigen Menschen bei denen ein BR-LW wirklich Sinn ergibt


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2015)

Also, wegen der Aufnahmen solltest du dich erst mal informieren, denn häufig kann man die Aufnahmen nur auf dem gleichen Gerät btw. anderen Geräten des Herstellers auslesen und bearbeiten. 

Wegen des Gehäuses: zB das hier SilverStone Precision PS08 weiß (SST-PS08W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  17cm breit, 34cm hoch 40cm tief - und trotzdem passen Grafikkarten bis fast 36cm rein und CPU-Kühler bis 14cm Höhe. 

Oder Cooltek C3 schwarz (JB C3 K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  21cm breit, 36cm hoch, 29cm tief. Da passen Grafikkarten bis 27,5cm rein, was auch für Top-Leistung noch reicht, und als Kühler für die CPUn sogar über 17cm Höhe. 

Beide Gehäuse sind für µATX-Boards, d.h. du musst nicht auf eines der immer etwas teureren Boards mit der Mini-ITX-Spezialgröße zurückgreifen. Es gäb auch noch weitere ähnliche Gehäuse, ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, was du da ausgeben wolltest und was dir optisch eher zusagt. 


Mein Tipp:  eines dieser Gehäuse, sagen wir mal maximal 60€

Xeon E3-1231v3 => 250€

AS Rock H97M Pro4 oder auch Gigabyte H97M-HD3 => 75-80€

2x4GB DDR3-RAM 1600MHz (PC3-12800U) mit 1,5V und CL 9 oder 10, zb Crucial Ballistix => 70€ - für Videobearbeitung wären zwar auch 16GB nicht verkehrt, allerdings nur dann, wenn du deutlich mehr machen willst als "nur" Werbung aus Ausnahmen rausschneiden...

Netzteil: Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da kannst du die nicht benötigten Kabel abnehmen, was grad in kleinen Gehäusen wichtig sein kann, und es ist sowieso eines der kürzesten leistungsstarken Modelle. 450W sollten auch locker reichen, denn es ist auch ein extrem effizientes Modell, d.h. wenn der PC effektiv wirklich 350W braucht, wird es c.a. 390W aus der Steckdose ziehen - eines mit weniger Effizienz von zB 82% eher 430W, so dass DANN 450W Maximalleistung schon knapp würde...   ein Xeon mit Board und Laufwerken braucht bei voller Last vlt 110-120W, und selbst eine AMD R9 290 mit Übertaktung zieht maximal 250W. Das reicht also locker. Hier zB Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC im Test bei GameStar.de  ich hab die gleiche Grafikkarte - in dem Test zieht dann der gesamte PC, also inkl. Netzteil-Verlusten, maximal 360W zusammen mit einem übertakteten Core i7-4770k - also: 70€

SSD mit 240-256GB: Crucial MX100 oder BX100 oder M550, oder A-DATA SP900, oder San Disk Ultra II => 100€

Festplatte: 7200 U/Min und SATA + 2,5 Zoll - 1000GB ca 55€, 2000GB ca 80€. zB ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 oder Western Digital Blue

BD-Brenner: zB Panasonic BDR-209DBK  für 65€. Falls Du doch keinen brauchst (siehe Anmerkung dazu, ob du die Filme denn überhaupt an einem PC nutzen kannst), dann kostet ein SATA-DVD-Brenner keine 15€

CPU-Kühler: je nach dem, wie viel Platz das Gehäuse bietet, zB den Thermalright True Spirit 90 M für 22€ oder den EKL Alpenföhn Sella für 20€ oder den Thermalright Macho 90 für 30€ - die sind alle unter 140mm hoch. Wenn ins Gehäuse auch mehr als 140mm passt, dann gäb es andere um die 20-30€, die noch leiser wären. 


Das wären dann bisher 800€. Da fehlt nun nur noch ne Grafikkarte.  Da hängt es dann evlt auch vom Gehäuse ab - wenn es maximal 27-28cm sein dürfen, gäb es bei der AMD R9 290 zB diese hier PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   270€. Bei Nvidia gäb es mehrere GTX 970, die keine 28cm lang sind, ab 320€. Wenn Dir auch weniger Leistung reicht, gäb es zB von AMD die R9 280X ab 230€, aber da die R9 290 nur 30-40€ mehr kostet, wäre es nicht clever, die zu nehmen - denn die R9 290 ist direkt 25-35% schneller. Bei Nvidia kommt dann nur die GTX 960 in Frage, die ist aber schwächer als eine R9 280X, kostet dafür dann auch nur 200-210€


----------

